# Mounting Question for BLUMOTION Tandem Plus Drawer Slides



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought a couple pair of BLUMOTION Tandem Plus #563H331-02B drawer slides.
I purchased these online and I don't have any mounting hardware for them. 
They are going to be used for two kitchen flatware drawers, with an overlay, going into a built-in face frame cabinet from the 1920s. 
The back wall of the cabinet is plaster on lath construction. 
I'm used to making my own wood slides/runners or mounting simple metal slides, so this slide design is new territory for me. The Blum materials appear very detailed ... but also a little complex. 

For those familiar with this product, what's the simplest way to mount the slides for this application? Reading through the instructions I may be wrong but it looks like rear mounting the slides isn't an option with these (if it is an option, what additional hardware would I need to purchase?). Conversely, will I need to block in the sides of the cabinet to make a support for the slides to mount to?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

I think you are correct on the read mounting once you pass a certain weight. I think they do make a rear clip you can order separate or you can build out the inside of the cabinet to be flush with the face.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=nsPkQVZS8pY


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

also this page ( for a different size) but down on the left is a list of tech documents, and then also below are links to rear mounting options.

https://www.cabinetparts.com/p/blum-drawer-slides-undermount-drawer-slides-BS563H3050B


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

You can also see here --> http://outwater.com/lg_display.cfm/page/H-16/catalog/2016_Master_Catalog they show in the diagram the rear mounting brackets for 563 slides. They might be listed on some following pages.


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

http://outwater.com/lg_display.cfm/page/H-17a/catalog/2016_Master_Catalog rear brackets on this page.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovegasoline said:


> I bought a couple pair of BLUMOTION Tandem Plus #563H331-02B drawer slides.
> I purchased these online and I don't have any mounting hardware for them.
> They are going to be used for two kitchen flatware drawers, with an overlay, going into a built-in face frame cabinet from the 1920s.
> The back wall of the cabinet is plaster on lath construction.
> ...


All that is needed is a piece of wood about 3" wide running from the back side of the faceframe to the wall on each side. You might attach a piece of wood about 3" wide to the wall first to attach the bracket to. I normally make the bracket out of 1/2" plywood and put a 1/2"x1/2" piece of solid wood on the very front and put a 3/4"x3/4" block of wood at the back on the inside. I attach the drawer brackets at the front first, put the drawer in and adjust the drawer around to where it fits right and then nail the 3/4" blocks at the back.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. 
Actually these can be mounted with optional rear brackets. I spoke with Blum and I was confused as there's a slide with the same model number but it has a period (.) in the number and that version will not work with a rear bracket. Overlooking the dot has caused the confusion. 

Steve I'll look deeper into your drawing when I have a little free time (also I've made the cabinet these are destined for deeper by a few inches so I'm going to buy a couple pairs 3" longer slides, get some more wood, and make longer drawers). 
I don't think the side support is necessary if I use a rear mount bracket(?).


----------



## ibelimitless (Dec 22, 2012)

Lovegasoline said:


> I don't think the side support is necessary if I use a rear mount bracket(?).


I use these slides all the time and only put 2 screws into the face frame and a few through the rear brackets. Never had an issue. The brackets allow a little play as well so drawers don't need to be quite as perfect.


----------

